

The Internet: The great levelling? [video] - transmit101
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00qn37q/The_Virtual_Revolution_The_Great_Levelling/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1090376>

My comment there: I watched this and was very disappointed. Not recommended -
go build something instead.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1090500>

